# Sup everyone



## dub (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm a seasoned (winning) competitor 
About Me: 
I started my bodybuilding days back in the late 90's. I won a few Teenage Natural shows at age 19. At the time I was studying nutrition in college - I was a nutrition "geek" and wrote out my own diets. I continued on and got my degree in Human Foods and Nutrition and have been "prepping" others ever since. 
I'm a NPC HW competitor and look forward to competing in 2011.

Look forward to share my experience and continue to learn as I move forward.
Thanks for having me. dub!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*dub* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome,


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## CyberVike (Jul 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome dude


----------



## dub (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks for the welcoming.


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Freeway (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome. Looking forward to seeing pics of your contests and for you sharing your experiences..Youre a welcomed addition


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome,


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Congrats on you BB success


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## svansig (Jul 20, 2011)

would love to hear any advice about precontest you have.  welcome to the forum


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## quick01 (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

